# Kiser Lake



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

So how has Kiser been this summer? I just got some free time and will be getting out to Kiser here very soon for the first time in a few years. Does anyone know if they are putting stripers or whipers in Kiser now? I will be doing some trolling for them in anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

The ODNR started stocking true stripers in 2005 and shut down that program in 2012 in favor of returning to stocking hybrids. Because the lake is so shallow and temps can get high, and they are less hardy than hybrids, they did not see a good return from the stocking of true stripes.

Right now (as of 4 days ago) Kiser is currently under a public health advisory due to a cyanobactera bloom.

How that may affect the fishing, I do not know. Good luck if you go!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> The ODNR started stocking true stripers in 2005 and shut down that program in 2012 in favor of returning to stocking hybrids. Because the lake is so shallow and temps can get high, and they are less hardy than hybrids, they did not see a good return from the stocking of true stripes.
> 
> Right now (as of 4 days ago) Kiser is currently under a public health advisory due to a cyanobactera bloom.
> 
> How that may affect the fishing, I do not know. Good luck if you go!


Do they still put wipers in flan? I'm not sure


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I called them today. They said they have been putting wipers in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lo


KeithOH said:


> I called them today. They said they have been putting wipers in.


Thx


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Do they still put wipers in flan? I'm not sure


I wouldn't lie Tom!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I went out yesterday and the lake looked great. No visible signs of cyanobactera bloom. No wipers or stripers for me. I did not even mark any on my fish finder like I did years back. Still not a bad day for a trip before work. 2 crappie, 1 BG, 1 cat, 15 bass.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

KeithOH said:


> I went out yesterday and the lake looked great. No visible signs of cyanobactera bloom. No wipers or strippers for me. I did not even mark any on my fish finder like I did years back. Still not a bad day for a trip before work. 2 crappie, 1 BG, 1 cat, 15 bass.


If you're looking for strippers this time of year you'd be better off searching a location with air conditioning


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> If you're looking for strippers this time of year you'd be better off searching a location with air conditioning


Cheeks? ??


----------

